# Should Women Have Right to Vote?



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

If the 19th Amendment came up for a re-vote but among the general voting population, would you vote for women to still have the right to vote or no?
Anonymously of course.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Could we vote specifically on my mother's right to vote first? She has a tendency to based her choices on cute factor.


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

I voted no. Things have gone to hell in a hand-basket ever since women were given the vote. 

As my Dad use to say to me "Son (he would call me son because he was my father), nothing good has ever came out of a woman."


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

If my wife lost her right to vote, who would cancel me out at the polls?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Only the ones who agree with me.
If I ever meet one, I'll get back to you


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Scott SW Ohio said:


> If my wife lost her right to vote, who would cancel me out at the polls?


If you happen to have any 'cute little guys' running for office, I'd gladly offer my mother.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

So who is the cutest in this election? Rubio?

Not much difference in voting for the cute one, and voting a straight party ticket no matter who they offer up, is there?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

MattB4 said:


> I voted no. Things have gone to hell in a hand-basket ever since women were given the vote.
> 
> As my Dad use to say to me "Son (he would call me son because he was my father), nothing good has ever came out of a woman."


Did you :hysterical: or  ?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I think you should have to own 100 acres ,drive ,100,000 miles a year and have taken no money from the government to vote no mater what your sex is.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> I think you should have to own 100 acres ,drive ,100,000 miles a year and have taken no money from the government to vote no mater what your sex is.


I only hit one of three and I could still get behind this criteria


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

MO_cows said:


> So who is the cutest in this election? Rubio?
> 
> Not much difference in voting for the cute one, and voting a straight party ticket no matter who they offer up, is there?


I could check but I suspect she'd be campaigning for Sam Elliott.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I overheard this downtown yesterday:

"I missed *critical minutes* of Scandal because it was preempted to announce "justice" Scalia's death." 

And she did put justice in air-quotes. For a split second I thought that one's right to vote might need to come up for review.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Women yes, 18 y.o. no. 

Two reasons. I don't think anyone other than a full citizen should be able to vote and seeing as how you don't get full rights until you are 21 you shouldn't get to vote. If you are going to give the the vote then take all restrictions off of them. Let 18 y.o. buy and carry handguns, let them drive class 8 trucks, etc.

The second reason is most 18 y.o. don't have any idea how the real world works. They have been and in a lot of cases still being taken care of by mommy and daddy. This often leads to them voting for the government to be just like mommy and daddy and take care of them.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

If your drawing any sort of benefits no you should not be able to vote, this includes any subsidies.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

watcher said:


> Women yes, 18 y.o. no.
> 
> Two reasons. I don't think anyone other than a full citizen should be able to vote and seeing as how you don't get full rights until you are 21 you shouldn't get to vote. If you are going to give the the vote then take all restrictions off of them. Let 18 y.o. buy and carry handguns, let them drive class 8 trucks, etc.
> 
> The second reason is most 18 y.o. don't have any idea how the real world works. They have been and in a lot of cases still being taken care of by mommy and daddy. This often leads to them voting for the government to be just like mommy and daddy and take care of them.


But you'll send them off to be maimed/killed for the country. Interesting.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

watcher said:


> Women yes, 18 y.o. no.
> 
> Two reasons. I don't think anyone other than a full citizen should be able to vote and seeing as how you don't get full rights until you are 21 you shouldn't get to vote. If you are going to give the the vote then take all restrictions off of them. Let 18 y.o. buy and carry handguns, let them drive class 8 trucks, etc.
> 
> The second reason is most 18 y.o. don't have any idea how the real world works. They have been and in a lot of cases still being taken care of by mommy and daddy. This often leads to them voting for the government to be just like mommy and daddy and take care of them.


Really, 18 year olds can join the military, but you don't think they have the right to vote??


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

RichNC said:


> Really, 18 year olds can join the military, but you don't think they have the right to vote??


They can't buy a handgun or beer either.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I think all citizens of legal age should have the vote, but only citizens.
It would be nice if they were required to actually know something instead of voting by skin color or gender, but even the ignorant can vote. (which is why we are in such a mess)


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

All legal U.S. citizens should be eligible to register and vote in our elections, however all registered voters as a prerequisite should be required to pass their government and civics classes in high school or equivalency courses and all voters should be given a test prior to registration as a voter similar to the naturalization test as it is a sad commentary when an immigrant to this nation knows more of our Constitutional Law than the average smartphone obsessed natural U.S. born twenty something.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes (after all, I am a woman) and it drives me bonkers when my friends say "I don't know anything about who is running but my husband will tell me who to vote for." gre: If your husband (or anyone else for that matter) has to tell you who to vote for, you don't need to be voting.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

So any of you who don't think women should be able to vote want to weigh in about why you feel that way?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> They can't buy a handgun or beer either.



They can in Canada.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I should clarify. They can in my province but the age of consent is set by each province.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Well.. it would certainly change things, wouldn't it?
What with the female population being the majority in this country and all.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

...I voted once... for the tootsie rolls... they were free. Cleaned up on that.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

The problem isn't WHO votes, it is what they vote for. I believe that there should be no popular votes for any elected Federal office, other than your Rep. in the House. If that were the case Trump and Bernie (and most of the others) currently running would be laughed out of town.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

You should be able to pass the test required for citizenship, be accepting ZERO government assistance, be alive, and show proof of citizenship before you can vote.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> You should be able to pass the test required for citizenship, be accepting ZERO government assistance, be alive, and show proof of citizenship before you can vote.


Wouldn't that cut into the democrat's votes? :shrug:


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Shrek said:


> All legal U.S. citizens should be eligible to register and vote in our elections, however all registered voters as a prerequisite should be required to pass their government and civics classes in high school or equivalency courses and all voters should be given a test prior to registration as a voter similar to the naturalization test as it is a sad commentary when an immigrant to this nation knows more of our Constitutional Law than the average smartphone obsessed natural U.S. born twenty something.



So your criteria to vote is that you be trained by the government in how to voted and then tested to make sure you think their way ?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> You should be able to pass the test required for citizenship, be accepting ZERO government assistance, be alive, and show proof of citizenship before you can vote.


Is it ok if you have taken it in the past ?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I certainly agree with certain standard requirements for voting.
I do disagree with no government assistance. 
I was on welfare in my late teens for a short time. It was humbling, and I was very grateful it was available to me. It was a stepping stone not a way of life.
I believe that I have paid back many times over the help I received, monetary and otherwise.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

I agree - 18 year old shouldn't be allowed to vote - really what do they know about life at that age - most have never had a full time job - owned a home - raised a family - all they know is what some liberal teacher told them at school - I'm sure just about everybody will admit that then they look back they realize how little they knew at that age 

The argument that at that age they can join the service and fight for our country doesn't hold water - we have an all volunteer army now and if they join its their decision - nobodies making them join - 

As far a women voting - I guess its too late to stop that but I do think that women on the whole are more emotional than men and have a tendency to fall for the BS politicians put out - I blame them and the kids for giving us the bum we have in Washington now -


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

Let me tell you about my Surgeon, She liked Bill Clinton, no real crime there, then again, but the reason was because he had a presence when he entered a room. Not because of his policies, not to do with his beliefs, but how he looked and behaved in public. This woman is a surgeon, she went to school, supposedly highly educated, yet she uses an emotional response when voting. Shouldn't voting be about policies you believe in? It shouldn't matter if the guy acts like a boring professor, or looks like a nerd, it should be about his beliefs first and then his ability to put those beliefs into practice, not if he is cute. Saying that there are a lot of men who shouldn't vote either.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Well I won't even touch this poll,
But maybe we should revert back to where only property owners had the right to vote and the State Government(s) selected their Senators, not the people..

That would at least give the States some control over the bloated Federal Government..


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

coolrunnin said:


> But you'll send them off to be maimed/killed for the country. Interesting.


Ever notice we don't have 18 y.o. military leaders? Could that be because we realize that people need experience to lead?

I find it funny a lot of people who use this logic will say that allowing that same 18 y.o. to carry a concealed handgun on a college campus is a recipe for disaster. They also are afraid to allow these same people to make the decision to drink or smoke.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

beowoulf90 said:


> Well I won't even touch this poll,
> ..


Totally anonymous....


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

watcher said:


> Ever notice we don't have 18 y.o. military leaders? .



You don't have much experience with the army do you ?

Within days of entering the army new recruits are put in leadership positions. 
It's part of training them to TAKE orders and be a team.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

watcher said:


> Ever notice we don't have 18 y.o. military leaders? Could that be because we realize that people need experience to lead?
> 
> I find it funny a lot of people who use this logic will say that allowing that same 18 y.o. to carry a concealed handgun on a college campus is a recipe for disaster. They also are afraid to allow these same people to make the decision to drink or smoke.


Okay maybe not 18 but still mighty young.
We have had several leaders to young to vote.
I have no problem with carry on campus myself.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galusha_Pennypacker


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> You don't have much experience with the army do you ?
> 
> Within days of entering the army new recruits are put in leadership positions.
> It's part of training them to TAKE orders and be a team.


Funny I have never seen an 18 y.o. officer. Have you? How about an 18 y.o. sergeant? Your example is like saying a 3rd grader being made class leader when its time to go to the lunch room has had a position of leadership.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

wr said:


> I could check but I suspect she'd be campaigning for Sam Elliott.


Heck yes for Sam Elliott


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Blacks had the vote before women ?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

watcher said:


> Funny I have never seen an 18 y.o. officer. Have you? How about an 18 y.o. sergeant? Your example is like saying a 3rd grader being made class leader when its time to go to the lunch room has had a position of leadership.


Yes in a word.

http://ww2today.com/16th-september-1940-sergeant-hannah-wins-the-victoria-cross


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Forcast said:


> Blacks had the vote before women ?


Yes. 15th amendment (ratified 1870) vs 19th amendment (ratified 1920).


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Forcast said:


> Heck yes for Sam Elliott



It would make Presidential speeches a lot more interesting.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

wr said:


> It would make Presidential speeches a lot more interesting.


A lot easier on the ears anyway.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

AmericanStand said:


> I think you should have to own 100 acres ,drive ,100,000 miles a year and have taken no money from the government to vote no mater what your sex is.


Wow, I had better get driving - then I can vote.


----------



## spiritbear (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't think anyone should vote. For one it's a big sham. It also gives government your consent to do what they do. Regardless of which party or person you voted for. Simply the act of voting is the consent of the governed. By voting you become an accomplice of all the vile things governments do.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

basketti said:


> Totally anonymous....


:lookout:Makes no difference..

Every answer is "wrong" to someone and this is HT where only certain views are allowed and any opposing view is only tolerated on a limited basis until someone claims to be offended.

But will stick with my original thoughts with caveats 

We should revert back to where only property owners (but in this case/time regardless of gender) had the right to vote and the State Government(s) selected their Senators, not the people..


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

reneedarley said:


> Wow, I had better get driving - then I can vote.



Yep you need to see the country !


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

watcher said:


> Funny I have never seen an 18 y.o. officer. Have you? How about an 18 y.o. sergeant? Your example is like saying a 3rd grader being made class leader when its time to go to the lunch room has had a position of leadership.



Lol you want to change the argument AND have my past comments apply to the new ?

Again I don't think you understand how the Army leadership works. 
There is no magic in being a officer
Or a enlisted man. 
There is even a place sorta between them called a warrant officer. 

The army is big on leader ship, if there are two people together one is the leader. 
It starts at the bottom and works it's way up to the CIC. 

And yes 18 year olds have been responceable for men's lives. Can you expect more?

But to answer your question. No I've never seen a 18 year old in a position of full leadership , the Constitution prohibits it.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I think the question should be whether or not men should continue to have the right to vote since they have had this right around the world since the 5th century BC and have made an incredible mess of it. Unable to get it right in 2500 years means you don't deserve the right.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

If you disagree with me you shouldn't be allowed to vote.

But seriously, did someone dig up a post from a hundred years ago?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

tree-farmer said:


> If you disagree with me you shouldn't be allowed to vote.
> 
> But seriously, did someone dig up a post from a hundred years ago?


You can't see the date on the OP?

I was simply curious after seeing certain innuendo if anyone actually really thought this way. And some do. Actually many more than I thought.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

basketti said:


> You can't see the date on the OP?
> 
> I was simply curious after seeing certain innuendo if anyone actually really thought this way. And some do. Actually many more than I thought.


Some might be pulling your leg.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Some might be pulling your leg.


True.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

basketti said:


> You can't see the date on the OP?
> 
> I was simply curious after seeing certain innuendo if anyone actually really thought this way. And some do. Actually many more than I thought.


Does this mean no Sam Elliott for President?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

wr said:


> Does this mean no Sam Elliott for President?


I don't think he is that stupid...


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

wr said:


> Does this mean no Sam Elliott for President?


Maybe Sam could just do voice-overs of all the speeches. The Prez could lip sync and gesture, but we'd hear Sam. All in favor?


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

FarmerKat said:


> If your husband (or anyone else for that matter) has to tell you who to vote for, you don't need to be voting.


Hmmmm . . . . . . . you mean like how anyone in a union is "given" the candidates on who would be better to be elected?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

MO_cows said:


> Maybe Sam could just do voice-overs of all the speeches. The Prez could lip sync and gesture, but we'd hear Sam. All in favor?


He could moonlight in Canada doing the same thing.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

MO_cows said:


> Maybe Sam could just do voice-overs of all the speeches. The Prez could lip sync and gesture, but we'd hear Sam. All in favor?


Pee-Wee Herman would be more appropriate.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> I think you should have to own 100 acres ,drive ,100,000 miles a year and have taken no money from the government to vote no mater what your sex is.


I wonder who paid for those roads you like driving on.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

basketti said:


> If the 19th Amendment came up for a re-vote but among the general voting population, would you vote for women to still have the right to vote or no?
> Anonymously of course.


Yes. I do not believe there is any difference in the intelligence level between males or females. This is another reason why I no longer get along with the religious far right - most of them believe women are inferior beings. This is illogical and there is no evidence to back this up.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> I wonder who paid for those roads you like driving on.


 If he is driving 100,000 miles/year, I would say that he did. 


http://www.gaspricewatch.com/web_gas_taxes.php


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Farmerga said:


> If he is driving 100,000 miles/year, I would say that he did.
> 
> 
> http://www.gaspricewatch.com/web_gas_taxes.php


Not entirely. It took many other people's tax dollars, delivered to the government, and then it took huge amounts of government infrastructure service to create those roads. Granted, the private sector created the railroads in many instances, but creating paved roads was a very large task. Hence, it is government money that created, and maintains, the roads.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> Not entirely. It took many other people's tax dollars, delivered to the government, and then it took huge amounts of government infrastructure service to create those roads. Granted, the private sector created the railroads in many instances, but creating paved roads was a very large task. Hence, it is government money that created, and maintains, the roads.


 And that government money largely came from taxes spent by people driving on those roads through fuel taxes. The government has no money on its own.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Farmerga said:


> And that government money largely came from taxes spent by people driving on those roads through fuel taxes. The government has no money on its own.


Granted. But that is largely a technicality. As more roads were put in, more gas was purchased, and more taxes were obtained. To begin with, however, it had tone done by the government because it was too large of a project for the private sector to accomplish.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Heritagefarm said:


> Granted. But that is largely a technicality. As more roads were put in, more gas was purchased, and more taxes were obtained. To begin with, however, it had tone done by the government because it was too large of a project for the private sector to accomplish.


 Actually the first roads were largely toll roads, built by private companies. We were a few years into the 20th century before the government largely took over road construction. Still the government gets its money from the people, it is not their money.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Heritagefarm said:


> I wonder who paid for those roads you like driving on.



While I pay my share of fuel taxes. I travel a significant number of miles each year on roads that were not paid for at all other than by the land owners who's properties they cross.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Farmerga said:


> Actually the first roads were largely toll roads, built by private companies. We were a few years into the 20th century before the government largely took over road construction. Still the government gets its money from the people, it is not their money.


Since it's not their money, there is no government money, therefore the original statement is invalidated because he said no one should vote if they were getting money from the government. 



AmericanStand said:


> While I pay my share of fuel taxes. I travel a significant number of miles each year on roads that were not paid for at all other than by the land owners who's properties they cross.


Oh, how is this?


----------

